
Show HN: Have I Been Pwned donations page is awesome - dskrvk
https://haveibeenpwned.com/Donate
======
xbhdhdhd
He has great taste in beer.

In all seriousness I hope people of means on here donate the $100 to take his
wife out to dinner. Partners of folk doing this type of work never get
recognition for the work they do to enable it

~~~
jonnydubowsky
I always look up the blockchain addresses for the donation links out of
curiosity and it's awesome to see that the creator this project has received
12 + btc! Well earned for providing such a great service and doing it without
expectation of this reward.

------
beatgammit
My main complaint with this site is that looking up by email address isn't
particularly helpful since mine shows up in several breaches. What I'd like is
an itemized list of services involved in a list that my email appears in so I
have something actionable to work with.

I just checked my password manager, and I have over 100 accounts, most of
which use the same email. Changing my password on all of those services isn't
practical each breach, nor is opening a bunch of separate email accounts to
make tracking down affected accounts easier.

I like my current password manager's (Bitwarden) feature of telling me which
accounts have weak or compromised passwords, but it doesn't include breaches
where passwords weren't leaked, like the most recent major leak.

I love this site, but I don't find it all that useful honestly. Maybe this
just means I need to get a new email address and slowly migrate accounts to
it.

------
AussieCoder
This is a great service and Troy gives a lot to the community generally.

